# Pepperdine MFA in Screenwriting



## Casually Hot Guy (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm a current student in Pepperdine's MFA program. I know Pepperdine is usually a back-up option - this time last year, it was for me - but I'd be happy to answer any questions from folks who applied.


----------



## trucherrygirl (Mar 14, 2012)

I was going to apply to Pepperdine. I even started an application and sent them my GRE scores. But after filling out 4 other applications, I am not so sure about applying now. The whole application process has been exhausting. I really love what I've seen in Pepperdine's program. I just feel like I'm done with apps at this point. Maybe I'll apply next year should I not get into any of the schools I've applied to.


----------



## Lightfire21 (Apr 1, 2012)

> Originally posted by Casually Hot Guy:
> I'm a current student in Pepperdine's MFA program. I know Pepperdine is usually a back-up option - this time last year, it was for me - but I'd be happy to answer any questions from folks who applied.



Hey Casually - 

I just applied to the MFA Program. I went to Pep as an undergrad, so I know the campus, but just wanted to get your thoughts on how you like the Program. Also - do you have a ballpark estimate of when I might hear back? Thanks!


----------

